# no ratings, me or uber?



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

In the past 4 dyas of driving, according to the uber app, not one single person rated me. Nothing. I find it hard to believe that not one single Pax rated me in 4 days, good or bad. Any advice here? Is it Uber, or my app, or just bad luck?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Scott Thatcher said:


> In the past 4 dyas of driving, according to the uber app, not one single person rated me. Nothing. I find it hard to believe that not one single Pax rated me in 4 days, good or bad. Any advice here? Is it Uber, or my app, or just bad luck?


The short answer is NO...

you will be lucky if 50% rate you...

They are making it more obvious...

Butt...some people just refuse to rate...

Kinda like I refuse online surveys...8>)

My stats

After 2312 trips....

Only 1380 were rated...

With 1179 of those...

rated 5 stars...

Rakos


----------



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

Rakos said:


> The short answer is NO...
> 
> you will be lucky if 50% rate you...
> 
> ...


Ok, thank you friend. It just seems weird to go this many days with no ratings. But, I am still new to this, 5 months, so I guess I'll get use to lots of things. LOL


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Scott Thatcher said:


> Ok, thank you friend. It just seems weird to go this many days with no ratings. But, I am still new to this, 5 months, so I guess I'll get use to lots of things. LOL


Trust me...

Some things you'll never get used to...

Like a drunk pax at 3am...

Getting sick in your car...8>O

Or that first ding for "professionalism"...

Or that first LARGE tip...8>)

Relax and drive your own game...

Good luck!

Rakos


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

when I first started driving, I didnt get rated until I completed my 19th trip. Now its about 30% of the time.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

42% of my pax have rated me.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Scott Thatcher said:


> In the past 4 dyas of driving, according to the uber app, not one single person rated me. Nothing. I find it hard to believe that not one single Pax rated me in 4 days, good or bad. Any advice here? Is it Uber, or my app, or just bad luck?


Rated trips and lifetime trips are stuck. Goto your driver profile it shows you your stats.


----------



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

unPat said:


> Rated trips and lifetime trips are stuck. Goto your driver profile it shows you your stats.


is there anyway to unstuck it? Can I download the app again?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Scott Thatcher said:


> is there anyway to unstuck it? Can I download the app again?


BWHAHAHAHAHA.....

REALLY...???

Rakos


----------



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

Ok, I take it that is a no. LOL


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

My 5 star count is stuck at 666 go figure. That WOULD happen to me


----------

